# This new range finder has been incredibly accurate



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

SinceTackett and Wyatt entered the world of 3D archery shooting this summer we discovered that range finders aren’t all the same. I figured that 50 yards and under they would all be pretty accurate. At the state championship this year Tackett’s $99 range finder read a target at 33 yards. He about missed high. The girl in our group ranged it at 26. She nailed it. Dark target in a dark timber on a rainy morning. Sound like hunting conditions????
We just invested in a new range finder. They claim it to be accurate to within .3 of a yard out to 150 yards. So far so good!!!! This thing has been amazing!!!


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

Interesting to see how well it does on those black targets in the dark spots thats the real test !


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

I believe this is the RF that TIm Gillingham had significant input into the design and capabilities. Good to see another brand competing with Leupold.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

okiebowdoc said:


> Interesting to see how well it does on those black targets in the dark spots thats the real test !


My boys shot the r100 this past weekend. My 13 year old scored 1028 My 11 year old hit 879. This was from the “red stakes”. Men’s Hunter category. I would say the range finder was exactly on for all targets.

We also measured a lot of black targets back in the woods with the range finder and a tape measure. So far .35 of a yard has been the farthest off…..and that could be tape measure error very easily. Hard to measure 52 yards over uneven ground.
(Within 1.8” anyway)


----------



## thefirstndsecon (Sep 1, 2017)

I will never ever another Bushnell product. They lost me years ago when I purchased a scope. It is like Taurus - no matter how much better they get.. better options for me for a little bit more money.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

xdr said:


> I believe this is the RF that TIm Gillingham had significant input into the design and capabilities. Good to see another brand competing with Leupold.


MFJJ on YouTube says it hangs with his Leupold, and he says he can’t say that the Leupold is worth almost double the money.


----------



## GottaLuvElite (5 mo ago)

Yes this is the one that TG has been promoting. I'm thinking about ordering one. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Missouri Sasquatch (9 mo ago)

Good info. I got my first rangefinder last year (A Bushnell (Can't remember the model)) and have discovered that's it's consistently 2-3 yards longer than actual distance. I used it this weekend at the R100 as well and the dark targets in the woods caused all sorts of problems....to the point I couldn't trust it. I'll definitely keep this one in mind for an upgrade.


----------



## NockTuner77 (Feb 7, 2021)

I got one….it’s been within .1 yds everytime it has been checked against the Full Draws at twice the money. This is the first Bushnell product I have purchased in 15+yrs. It’s top notch IMO


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

Glad to hear its a good one thanks for the info guys


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

thwackaddict said:


> MFJJ on YouTube says it hangs with his Leupold, and he says he can’t say that the Leupold is worth almost double the money.


Yes, good review.


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

I will stick with my Leupold until it gives out. I am hearing nothing but good things about this one. Hopefully the price stays the same and doesn't go up after reviews , should be a home run and even better when onsale.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

NockTuner77 said:


> I got one….it’s been within .1 yds everytime it has been checked against the Full Draws at twice the money. This is the first Bushnell product I have purchased in 15+yrs. It’s top notch IMO


When MFJJ compared to his Leupold on YouTube my 11 year old said, “How does he know which one is closest if he doesn’t measure it?” I said you are right! But .1 of a yard is 3.6” so getting any closer is gonna be very very tough. Awesome so far!!


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

thefirstndsecon said:


> I will never ever another Bushnell product. They lost me years ago when I purchased a scope. It is like Taurus - no matter how much better they get.. better options for me for a little bit more money.


$279 vs $549 is a big difference. 
Hopefully this Bushnell Broadhead will last many years because at $279 it is a very expensive item for us. 
Why spend the money in the first place? Investing in my boys futures. Confidence is everything in archery. When you can finish 30 up on 50 targets that builds confidence!!


----------



## thefirstndsecon (Sep 1, 2017)

MY range finders are made by vortex. Never had an issue. Same price point at the Bushnell. Great warranty as well. I have two kids, same principle as you stated. I no longer buy junk because I want to to last a little. I know technology changes so they will need to change with it. For now, it works great.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

GottaLuvElite said:


> Yes this is the one that TG has been promoting. I'm thinking about ordering one. Let me know what you guys think


So far ours has held up to the tape measure testing. Others have been up to 3 yards off at 20 in our testing. I know that some of ours have been 7 yards off at close range too.
We haven’t had this new Broadhead range finder long but there is nothing we don’t love about it. I was very Leary of it changing color on its own but so far it has been perfect and much
Much faster to use than any other range finder.
Like comparing an old slow slow computer to a new one.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

thefirstndsecon said:


> MY range finders are made by vortex. Never had an issue. Same price point at the Bushnell. Great warranty as well. I have two kids, same principle as you stated. I no longer buy junk because I want to to last a little. I know technology changes so they will need to change with it. For now, it works great.


There was a mother/father/daughter team that shot at the state Championship. The mother and father both had Vortex’s. The fathers was their top end model and he said it was great. The mothers was a midrange model and it wasn’t consistent in a 3D course. They were going to have to get her a different one. The daughter had the Leupold full draw 4. It was fine for 3D.
Not trying to bash any brands. Just relaying info they had told me about what to get and what to avoid.


----------



## NockTuner77 (Feb 7, 2021)

I had a Vortex Ranger 1800, amazing glass within it, but no tenths of yards and i could get 1-1.5 yds different readings on the white part of the tapir vs the black….so far the Broadhead reads the same on both the white and black parts of the same tapir target


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

I had the Vortex Razor 4K and it was amazing how far it would range. But it read black targets poorly and sometimes not at all. I sold it and got a fulldraw 4 and it has been perfect for 3D. Never a problem with black targets. Optically, the Razor was better than the FD4 but the poor performance on black targets was a no go. I did contact vortex and there was nothing they would do.


----------



## marcomurabia (6 mo ago)

They lost me years ago when I purchased a scope. It is like Taurus - no matter how much better they get.






Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

marcomurabia said:


> They lost me years ago when I purchased a scope. It is like Taurus - no matter how much better they get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is hard to argue with data.(legitimate data that is)
Thought my Leupold was top end. Thought our rangefinders were working great(2 bonecollector bushnells and one Leupold).
When we hit the 3D competitions then we discovered that they weren't what we needed them to be. We didn't take Bushnell's word 
on their accuracy....we tested it.

IMPORTANT QUESTION.....How many people have ever taped what their rangefinder says to check it?
We never had until just recently. When a score of 399 takes first place and a score of 397 takes second place you need every
range to be almost perfect.

We also discovered the other day that my 100 yard rifle target is only 95 yards. It is an old black dishwasher. So evidently our old rangefinders were
reading it to be a 100 when it was really at 95.

Being picky? Yes it is but we like long range stuff and you gotta be picky.


----------



## formerlyphat (Aug 13, 2019)

I have a Leupold range finder and an old Nikon one, neither of which is consistently accurate for 3D. I ordered a Bushnell Broadhead that should arrive tomorrow. Based on the earlier feedback in this thread, I have high hopes for the Bushnell. I’ll find out this weekend.


----------



## kynig05 (5 mo ago)

I like the look of the leupold rx-1600 better. Leupold is claiming .5 yard accuracy vs. .3 yard accuracy for the Bushnell. About $120 differance in price, tough call.


----------



## kynig05 (5 mo ago)

Leupold has a "Fulldraw" model too for an extra $100 over the 1600. Looks like the same scope but some added software to the Fulldraw. Doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## Mcmojoe (Dec 7, 2021)

Looking to get a range finder. Thanks for the info.


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

thwackaddict said:


> It is hard to argue with data.(legitimate data that is)
> Thought my Leupold was top end. Thought our rangefinders were working great(2 bonecollector bushnells and one Leupold).
> When we hit the 3D competitions then we discovered that they weren't what we needed them to be. We didn't take Bushnell's word
> on their accuracy....we tested it.
> ...


I did exactly this and my FD4 was within +/- .3 yards on all targets. My hunting partners RF is consistently reads shorter than mine as well. Its worth doing.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

I would just recommend that if you are wanting an accurate “bowhunting” range finder that you talk to a lot of people who use them
In 3D. 
Why? They will use one(test one) more in a few months than an average Bowhunter will in 10-15 years or more. They will also know if it is accurate.


----------



## formerlyphat (Aug 13, 2019)

formerlyphat said:


> I have a Leupold range finder and an old Nikon one, neither of which is consistently accurate for 3D. I ordered a Bushnell Broadhead that should arrive tomorrow. Based on the earlier feedback in this thread, I have high hopes for the Bushnell. I’ll find out this weekend.


Quoting myself as a follow-up. After using the Bushnell Broadhead for a couple of weeks, I must say that I am impressed. My previous experience with Bushnell products has been hit or miss (pun intended). The Broadhead is more accurate than either the Nikon or Leupold and is simple to use. Besides the accuracy, I liked the auto-switching from black reticle on light backgrounds to red reticle on dark backgrounds. This was very handy when ranging dark targets in the woods while standing at stakes in direct sunlight on a 3D range.

I like the Broadhead so much that I ordered a second one for my teenage son.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

formerlyphat said:


> Quoting myself as a follow-up. After using the Bushnell Broadhead for a couple of weeks, I must say that I am impressed. My previous experience with Bushnell products has been hit or miss (pun intended). The Broadhead is more accurate than either the Nikon or Leupold and is simple to use. Besides the accuracy, I liked the auto-switching from black reticle on light backgrounds to red reticle on dark backgrounds. This was very handy when ranging dark targets in the woods while standing at stakes in direct sunlight on a 3D range.
> 
> I like the Broadhead so much that I ordered a second one for my teenage son.


Glad you liked it. We went to the last 3D shoot of the year last weekend and still no problems or missed readings with it.
I was very leary of the idea of a color switching reticle but I really love it.
The third surprise for me was the speed that it ranges stuff. I never noticed how slow most rangefinders are until
having used the Bushnell Broadhead.

I need one or two more. This one was Wyatt's birthday present. Tackett and I need one now.


----------



## Rick blakey (Oct 8, 2019)

thwackaddict said:


> $279 vs $549 is a big difference.
> Hopefully this Bushnell Broadhead will last many years because at $279 it is a very expensive item for us.
> Why spend the money in the first place? Investing in my boys futures. Confidence is everything in archery. When you can finish 30 up on 50 targets that builds confidence!!


It’s a great deal


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

I just wish they would had put it out before I bought the Leupold but it’s done me well I had a vortex but it doesn’t do as well as I’d like for angles and cuts I found out the hard way at one of the ASA’s this year and shot a 5 because of it


----------



## playswithstix (Aug 13, 2013)

Great review, you have me sold. If you don’t have a reliable rangefinder and good good glass for 3d you might as well just leave the bow at home. 

I am just about to do my research for this rangefinder but I heard the boys mention the “cut charts” does this rangefinder not have automatic angle compensation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## formerlyphat (Aug 13, 2019)

playswithstix said:


> Great review, you have me sold. If you don’t have a reliable rangefinder and good good glass for 3d you might as well just leave the bow at home.
> 
> I am just about to do my research for this rangefinder but I heard the boys mention the “cut charts” does this rangefinder not have automatic angle compensation?
> 
> ...


The Bushnell Broadhead has automatic angle compensation out to 150 yds.


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

I bought one for my husband as soon as one was available. This rangefinder is incredible. He used it for 3D this past season and is now letting me use it for hunting. My other one is a Vortex. There is no comparison. It ranges at dark dusk and dawn. The Broadhead ranged blades of grass this morning after a doe walked by and I wanted to check her distance. I believe it was accurate. Great buy for the money. Ask Santa for one. You won't regret it.


----------



## playswithstix (Aug 13, 2013)

formerlyphat said:


> The Bushnell Broadhead has automatic angle compensation out to 150 yds.


I figured as much, seemed silly to me that it wouldn’t be an automatic feature


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Saturday night Wyatt and I were hunting out of “Karli’s tree”. It is a big oak with no tree stand. It will accommodate two hunters side by side. We stand on a limb that is about 7’ off the ground and sit on the other two limbs. (Perfect natural seat and foot platform)
Text book hunt. He spots does in switch grass about 100 yards out. They disappear and then the lead doe showed up at about 40 with no shot but worked her way into position at 20 yards.
My range finder said 29.(12 year old Leupold) Wyatt said hit her with mine it is only 19.7. Sure enough his Bushnell Broadhead was right. I hit her with the Bushnell Broadhead and it said 19.7. He had ranged the trail in the grass ahead of time. So, I really need to get one too.
Looking back later I thought, “Well there is a test I was wanting to try…. Live deer ranged with my old Leupold and the Bushnell Broadhead.” In the heat of the moment had he taken my word of 29 yards he would have shot over her….or worse.


----------

